# Hairless Rats



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and I just wanted to get an idea of how many of you out there have hairless rats in your family! My oldest boy is a pink semi hairless named Vladimir and I just love him to death. Any interesting stories to share?


----------



## cupcakesleepyshadow (Dec 16, 2008)

one of my rats is hairless, my mom thinks she is ugly but i dont lol


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

I love that they are so unique. What is your girl like?


----------



## shinobi (Dec 18, 2008)

I have two hairless ratty boys, Odin and Momo. I just got them in September. My husband's co-worker gets freaked out when he sees them and calls them the "aliens". Lol


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

hahaha people are normally either very intrigued or very freaked out  I've had quite a few health problems with mine... I wish their immune systems weren't so weak


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Most hairless rats are actually double rex. True hairless started in the labs and leaked out into the pet population.

But I didn't find that my only 2 nakies had health issues beyond the neglect they had suffered most of their 2 years of life before I got them. Their former owner of 2 years surrendered them as BOYS! My girls with some issues, lived until 3 years old before they left me 

They do have skin/tumour/cyst issues, and eye issues for sure.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've 5 here at the moment (and 4 hairless mice  )

I love the nakies to bits, but they do come with the additional health issues that Lilspaz mentioned. I've not noticed a drastic difference in immune systems .. but they are definately genetically prone to certain conditions.


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think they should be bred at all, those rats that are prone to health issues and are still being bred, why bring a helpless soul into the world when it's doomed to bad health.

And I'm not having a go at anyone here Because I know most od u's don't breed or anything.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I LOVE hairless! I bought my baby Higgins in July of this year at a petstore and he is amazing! He was with his furry mother and everyone was laughing at him  I wasn't planning on buying a rat that day but I felt so bad that I did, and it was the best thing I could have done! Higgins, with his sweet, calm personality, is who got me hooked on rats XD He loves to sit on the back of my neck, under my hair. He is the lickiest rat ever! I can't ever escape his kisses! Not that I would want to, anyway. I also have a double rex, who only has a little bit of peachfuzz on her nose. 

I agree about the health issues... Higgins is only about 6 months old and he has had 4 abcesses... Though, I am still not sure if those are a result of him being neutered or of him being hairless... But I have heard that they are prone to those. 

Here is a pic of baby Kajri (double rex female) back when she had full body fuzz










And baby Higgins! He was so tiny back then!










This is him only a couple months ago.


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Their bad health is due to a lack of a thymus gland which is important to the immune system... They've been heavily used in labs for that reason  Everyone always remarks on how warm he is as well... I feel bad whenever I pick him up cause I know my hands feel cold to him.  I tried to make him a sweater out of a baby sock for when he is out and about, but he wasn't having any of that.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

elizabethrae. said:


> Their bad health is due to a lack of a thymus gland which is important to the immune system... They've been heavily used in labs for that reason  Everyone always remarks on how warm he is as well... I feel bad whenever I pick him up cause I know my hands feel cold to him.  I tried to make him a sweater out of a baby sock for when he is out and about, but he wasn't having any of that.


the thymus gland is with only true genetic hairless. Most rats are double rex which don't have that issue.


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

Its nothing personal, but anything without hair kinda creeps me out. Be it dog, cat, rodent etc. I just don't like them.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I have 1 hairless rat that I adopted. Her name is Vanilla and she was returned to a petstore because she had a lump on her tush. The owner didn't want to have the lump removed so the store did. She is very active and very warm.


----------



## Three Deep (Jan 8, 2009)

I have 2 hairless girls! May and Ruby are so much fun. I have only had them a short time (maybe a month or so) so no stories yet, but I'm sure they'll come rolling in soon!


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I have never seen a hairless rat in the flesh, but i love all the photos people post on this site!

Even though they're cute, it seems kinda cruel to breed them in a way. Bless them, they must be cold!! 

i'm glad so many hairless rats have found good homes with people on this forum!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with Stephigigo. If the reputable breeders would breed for health and longevity, they wouldn't breed hairless, no matter how interesting or cute they look.
Same with many purebred dogs who are basically born handicapped, need to be supported with mating and birth and can no longer lead a doggy life. But we think the snoring of the English Bulldog is cute.....


----------



## shinobi (Dec 18, 2008)

it's so unfortunate about the health problems that come along with the hairless ones... i was so sad to find out about them after i got my two babies. i didn't really realize what i was getting into as a rat mommy. i impulsively got them on a whim but luckily found websites like this one to educate me about the finer points of caring for them.
my friend doesn't particularly care for rats and is for the most part allergic to pet dander. guess what she said the other day? she's in love with hairless rats now that she's met my boys. she even won't think about being near one with hair, but she loves my boys.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just adopted Jenner last week. I've had rats all my life but he's my first hairless. I adore him. He is the sweetest, mellowest warmest rat I've ever met!


----------

